# Black Plexi



## dbriski (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone know where they sell the black plexi (brick and mortor) hoping for a local store I could pick it up at to use for some photos tonight.  I found a place on the internet where it was only $6.50 for a 12x24  but the shipping was another $8.  I hate paying more for shipping than the product is worth.   http://www.estreetplastics.com/Black_Plexiglass_Sheets_s/75.htm

Also what is a good suggested size.  I was thinking 12x24 then bending the back 12" up as a backdrop also.  If people have done this, whats a good angle to prevent reflection?


----------



## gerryr (Nov 30, 2006)

I just got a 12x12 piece from Delvies Plastic, can't remember the price and I ordered some other things too.  I wouldn't use it for a backdrop because you'll have a terrible time with reflections.  If you look at Lou's recent photos (DCBluesman), you'll see he's only using it under the pen, not behind it also.

TAP might have a store in the LA area and they might sell it.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Hobby Town USA.  Might even look at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 30, 2006)

I use black acrylic for all my photos and WOULD NOT even consider using it for a backdrop.  You will end up with reflections of all the stuff in your house/shop! I use the acrylic with a piece of black velvet for the backdrop.  I like the results I get with this method.

The piece I use is probably 6x8 and that is it.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 30, 2006)

You can find black and clear plexi glass at a windshield repair or glass shop. They probably have scraps as large as needed for pen photography that they'll give you. I used to pick up scraps from one shop to cover holes in boat dashboards after removing guages.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't imagin using it for a backdrop, wow, 
but you will want it about 45 degrees from the film plain 
and the lights need to be about 45 deg from the film plain also.
You will need to exparement. I prefer dead non-reflective backdrops, real easy to work with.


----------



## dbriski (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.  I thought you were using them at a seamless transition from bottom to back, but if not I won't use it as a backdrop also.


----------

